# Forum Argomenti di discussione Auto & autocarri  auto in uso all'amministratore

## gicri

Per gli autoveicoli dati in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti, è prevista la deducibilità del 90% delle spese afferenti il mezzo utilizzato... tale deduzione riguarda anche l'auto data in uso promiscuo all'amministratore?

----------


## danilo sciuto

Purtroppo no. 
ciao   

> Per gli autoveicoli dati in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti, è prevista la deducibilità del 90% delle spese afferenti il mezzo utilizzato... tale deduzione riguarda anche l'auto data in uso promiscuo all'amministratore?

----------


## Robi

Scusa Danilo,
il tuo autorevole NO era riferito anche alla deducibilità del 90% dell'autovettura assegnata al dipendente, vero?  :EEK!:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Scusa Danilo,
> il tuo autorevole NO era riferito anche alla deducibilità del 90% dell'autovettura assegnata al dipendente, vero?

  No ....  :Big Grin:  
Se dai l'auto in uso gratuito al dipendente, la deduci al 90%.
Se la dai all'amministratore, invece la deduci al 40%. 
ciao

----------


## Robi

> No ....  
> Se dai l'auto in uso gratuito al dipendente, la deduci al 90%. 
> ciao

  Ma non è deducibile in ragione del fringe benefit concesso al dipendente???  :EEK!:  :EEK!:  Non per niente, ma ho letto qualche circolare la scorsa settimana, non vorrei aver letto qualcosa di più vecchio  :Embarrassment:

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ma non è deducibile in ragione del fringe benefit concesso al dipendente???  Non per niente, ma ho letto qualche circolare la scorsa settimana, non vorrei aver letto qualcosa di più vecchio

  Infatti ....  :Smile:  Hai letto la vecchia norma.....

----------


## gicri

Riprendendo il discorso del 90%... ii compenso corrisposto all'amministratore è assimilato a quello di lavoro dipendente e quindi dovrebbe rientrare nel trattamento previsto dall'art. 164 Tuir prevedendo il fringe benefit nel compenso

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Riprendendo il discorso del 90%... ii compenso corrisposto all'amministratore è assimilato a quello di lavoro dipendente e quindi dovrebbe rientrare nel trattamento previsto dall'art. 164 Tuir prevedendo il fringe benefit nel compenso

  Il tuo ragionamento è corretto, ma l'assimilazione non vale a questi fini. 
ciao

----------


## maoaps

scusa danilo..ma per vecchia norma ti riferisci a quelle in vigore per il 2007?
ci sono state modifiche per il 2008?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> scusa danilo..ma per vecchia norma ti riferisci a quelle in vigore per il 2007?
> ci sono state modifiche per il 2008?

  Per "vecchia norma" mi riferisco a quella entrata in vigore all'indomani della sentenza Ce, poi modificata nell'anno 2007 con l'entrata in vigore della norma che ha sancito la detrazione Iva al 40%. 
Le novità 2008 si riferiscono solo all'Iva, non alle IIDD. 
Manco a dirlo, sul sito trovi tutto quello che ti serve. 
ciao

----------


## maoaps

La deduzione al 90% richiede che l'auto sia stata assegnata per oltre la metà dell'esercizio, ovvero, se si tratta di auto acquistata durante l'anno, per più della metà del periodo di possesso. Per i veicoli concessi agli amministratori, tornano di attualità i chiarimenti forniti in relazione al regime valido fino al 2005. Non si possono applicare le regole dei dipendenti (e dunque non vale il 90%), ma è consentita la deduzione integrale del benefit tassato in capo all'amministratore, con recupero al 40% dei costi eccedenti. 
Per l'iva 40%. 
esatto? 
Nel caso di fringe benefit dovrò fatturare al dipendente/amministratore iva al 20% sul 40% dell'imponibile?

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Nel caso di fringe benefit dovrò fatturare al dipendente/amministratore iva al 20% sul 40% dell'imponibile?

  No, non devi fatturare nulla. 
ciao

----------


## vincenzo0

L'argomento é trattato, con alcuni esempi pratici, nell'articolo odierno della nostra Rubrica Fiscale Diario giornaliero del 27 marzo 2008 del C.T. (Il Commercialista Telematico).    

> Per gli autoveicoli dati in uso promiscuo ai dipendenti, è prevista la deducibilità del 90% delle spese afferenti il mezzo utilizzato... tale deduzione riguarda anche l'auto data in uso promiscuo all'amministratore?

----------


## Alfio.Scannapeo

> Ma non è deducibile in ragione del fringe benefit concesso al dipendente???  Non per niente, ma ho letto qualche circolare la scorsa settimana, non vorrei aver letto qualcosa di più vecchio

  
Io credo che sia integralmente deducibile la parte che si riferisce al fringe benefit... mentre è parzialmente deducibile (90%) il costo eccedente il benefit.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Io credo che sia integralmente deducibile la parte che si riferisce al fringe benefit... mentre è parzialmente deducibile (90%) il costo eccedente il benefit.

  La norma è chiara. 
Le spese e  gli  altri  componenti  negativi  relativi  ai  mezzi  di
trasporto a motore indicati nel presente articolo sono deducibili
b-bis) nella misura del 90 per cento  per  i  veicoli  dati  in  uso
promiscuo ai dipendenti per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta. 
Quindi, rispetto alla norma ante 2006 si è passati dalla deduzione integrale ad una limitata al 90%. 
ciao

----------


## Alfio.Scannapeo

> La norma &#232; chiara. 
> Le spese e  gli  altri  componenti  negativi  relativi  ai  mezzi  di
> trasporto a motore indicati nel presente articolo sono deducibili
> b-bis) nella misura del 90 per cento  per  i  veicoli  dati  in  uso
> promiscuo ai dipendenti per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta. 
> Quindi, rispetto alla norma ante 2006 si &#232; passati dalla deduzione integrale ad una limitata al 90&#37;. 
> ciao

  
Che la norma non lasci margine a diversa interpretazione, &#232; abbastanza agevole arguirlo: cita infatti l’art, 15-bis del D.L. 81/2007 al comma 7, lett. b-bis): "nella  misura  del  90  per  cento  per  i  veicoli  dati  in  uso promiscuo ai dipendenti per la maggior parte del periodo d'imposta". 
Ci&#242; che, invece, lascia adito a qualche “incertezza” e la tua replica ne &#232; una conferma, &#232; l’importo su cui calcolare il 90%, quantunque l’amministrazione finanziaria non abbia “rivisto” il proprio consolidato orientamento. 
E' indubbio che le spese per prestazioni di lavoro dipendente, deducibili nella determinazione del reddito, comprendono anche quelle sostenute in natura a titolo di liberalit&#224; a favore dei lavoratori...
Non &#232;, quindi, comprensibile, secondo la tua interpretazione, il motivo secondo cui il _fringe benefit_, retribuzione in natura riconducibile tra le spese per prestazioni di lavoro dipendente e, quindi, deducibili nella determinazione del reddito del datore di lavoro, dovrebbe essere ragguagliato al 90%. Io non sono assolutamente d’accordo con questa tua interpretazione nella considerazione che:
- l’art. 95 del tuir non risulta essere stato modificato;
- l’amministrazione finanziaria non ha modificato il proprio consolidato orientamento, secondo cui l’importo tassato come _fringe benefit_ in capo al dipendente/amministartore &#232; deducibile integralmente fino a concorrenza delle spese sostenute dal datore di lavoro.  
Pertanto, ribadisco il pensiero espresso in ordine alla deducibilit&#224; del costo nella misura del 90% che va applicato sulla parte eccedente i costi rispetto al _fringe benefit_, *considerando la parte riferibile al fringe benefit integralmente deducibile.* 
Non sarebbe inopportuna la conferma di questo principio da parte dell’Agenzia delle Entrate. 
Ciao
T.

----------


## roby

mi permetto  di segnalare:
- la risoluzione del Dipartimento, del 20/2/2008 http://www.commercialistatelematico....ta_veicoli.pdf 
- che il Commercialista Telematico ha cercato di raggrupppare tutti gli ultimi interventi pubblicati in materia di autoveicoli alla pagina  auto,autoveicoli,automezzi,autocarri,commercialist  a Telematico, informazioni di carattere fiscale (direi che leggendo i vari articoli ci sono le risposte a tutti i dubbi, anzi se qualcosa ancora dovesse risultare non affrontato uno specifico argomento ci impregneremo a farlo al piu' presto...)  :Smile:

----------


## vincenzo0

Concordo.
Tra l'altro mi viene da pensare che se si leggessero, in maniera più approfondita (tempo permettendo per gli addetti ai lavori) i nostri articoli e quelli di altre Riviste specializzate, forse i quesiti sul forum sarebbero un po di meno.
Tal volta la risposta è già a portata di mano.
Però appunto sono consapevole (come mi riferiscono alcuni colleghi della città dove cui risiedo) il tempo per l'aggiornamento é sempre ridottissimo, a causa delle tante scadenze fiscali da rispettare, scadenze tra l'altro riesumate dal Governo che é appena caduto.
Basta mi fermo qui. Tra poco ci sono le elezioni.    

> mi permetto  di segnalare:
> - la risoluzione del Dipartimento, del 20/2/2008 http://www.commercialistatelematico....ta_veicoli.pdf 
> - che il Commercialista Telematico ha cercato di raggrupppare tutti gli ultimi interventi pubblicati in materia di autoveicoli alla pagina  auto,autoveicoli,automezzi,autocarri,commercialist  a Telematico, informazioni di carattere fiscale (direi che leggendo i vari articoli ci sono le risposte a tutti i dubbi, anzi se qualcosa ancora dovesse risultare non affrontato uno specifico argomento ci impregneremo a farlo al piu' presto...)

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Ciao
> T.

  T. ?? 
Che vuol dire T? 
Non ti chiami Alfio ?

----------


## L'Esperto confonde

E' deducibile:
- per intero il fringe benefit;
- con le regole ordinarie (in genere al 40%) la parte eccedente. 
Se invece l'amministratore è cococo allora valgono le medesime regole previste per i lavoratori dipendenti. 
NB. Sto parlando di imposte dirette e non di IVA, perchè mi pare che state facendo un minestrone pauroso...

----------


## danilo sciuto

> E' deducibile:
> - per intero il fringe benefit;
> - con le regole ordinarie (in genere al 40%) la parte eccedente. 
> Se invece l'amministratore è cococo allora valgono le medesime regole previste per i lavoratori dipendenti. 
> NB. Sto parlando di imposte dirette e non di IVA, perchè mi pare che state facendo un minestrone pauroso...

  Nessun minestrone, la cucina è chiusa !!  :Big Grin:  
Non stiamo parlando di amministratore, ma di dipendente. 
ciao

----------


## ale.rix

riprendo questo interessante post 
scusate per quanto riguarda l'amministratore.... 
non ho capito...è deducibile il fringe benefit (quale?) e il restante al 40%....non ho capito bene che significa....

----------


## danilo sciuto

> riprendo questo interessante post 
> scusate per quanto riguarda l'amministratore.... 
> non ho capito...è deducibile il fringe benefit (quale?) e il restante al 40%....non ho capito bene che significa....

  
Allora.
Supponiamo che tu dai in uso all'amministratore l'auto aziendale, ok ? 
Bene, in questo caso, la norma dice che l'azienda deduce solo il 40% del costo, ossia come da regola.
Se però tu addebiti l'uso privato dell'auto all'amministratore, ergo metti nella sua "busta paga" una parte a titolo di fringe benefit, allora, per evitare una doppia tassazione, tiu è permesso di dedurre il costo dell'auto:
- per intero, fino a concorrenza del fringe benefit;
- nella misura del 40%, per la parte ecedente. 
ciao

----------

